# He won't stop scratching the carpet underneath the door



## Elis (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Guys.

Im out of ideas.

I have two cats whom we adopted last year from Mykonos. A brother and a sister, who are both 9 months old.
During the night we kick them out of the bedroom, because they start playing on top of the bed. 
But after 4/5 hrs the boy starts to scratch the carpet under neath the bedroom door. He has ruined it completely, so there is no way in hell we will get out deposit back.
But at this point i can not even sleep properly.

I have tried everything!

-We have a "scratching carpet" 24/7 . which i have changed few times cuz he has ruined that as well.

- Have tried to block the doorway. But some way he always find a way to get to the carpet plus he starts scratching whatever we put as a blockade.

-Have tried sticky paws, what only worked for one night. On the second night he couldn't give a rats ass and just started scratching again.

-Have tried all sorts of sprays. And still nothing!!!!

-Have tried Felyway and it doesn't affect him in any shape or form.

-Have tried to "not react", we couldn't take it more than 2 nights.

-Have tried giving them food during the night with the automatic food dispenser.

-Have tried spraying him with water every time he scratches, but now his immune to it and docent care even when he is socking wet.

-Have tried tinfoil and you guessed it, didn't work.

-Have tried to tire him out before the night.

They have tons of toys, active toys, 2x scratching post and 2x climbing trees, different hanging toys.
They have everything so there is no way in hell he does it out of boredom.

He is really strong and adventures, has a lot of endurance and is really playful.

The only way he stops is when one of us come out of the bedroom. We don't even have to give him any attention.The minute your in the same room with him, he will not scratch again.

Im at the end of my wits/ rope.

Im even thing about putting him in a crate for the night.

*Please please help.*
And i am sorry about the long post

Elis


----------



## Yorkshirecats (Oct 5, 2016)

Is there a separate room you can put him in? ie: living room/ Kitchen with all this things so he cannot get to outside your bedroom door?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Elis - Yorkshirecats is right, you need to settle your cats in a room of their own at night with their food, water, litter trays and cat beds, and perhaps leave a radio on playing classical music softly. Then close their door and close your bedroom door so there are two closed doors separating you.

You may need to wear earplugs for a night or two, but they will accept the new routine soon, as cats are very adaptable, and then you can dispense with the earplugs. .


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Good advice from Chillminx as usual, I afraid you lost me at "kick them out ....." and I realise you don't mean literally. 

My boy Ike has just started to scratch the carpet outside my bedroom door and the door is actually open


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Please don't spray him with water.

It sounds like he is feeling anxious on his own so maybe try staying with them in the other room for a couple of nights to help him settle in that space?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

We put a sheepskin in front of our door to stop Monty getting at the carpet. It protects the carpet, is robust enough it flops back into place. Our cats also adore paddy pawing and sharpening their claws on the sheepskin. They will also quite happily sleep on the sheepskin at night rather than claw the carpet to be let in, as I think it gives him reassurance, alongside the pet remedy diffuser near the door.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sticky paws strips will probably sort them out. For some reason my boy Ike has just started to scratch at the carpet. I put some sticky paws strips down on Wednesday evening and he hasn't touched the spot since.

I also bought some sticky paws panels, for a long time April has for some strange reason during the night pawed at my wardrobe doors which are pine. I added some sticky paws sheets last night and at around 2am she went to paw the door - result the sticky paws worked - why I haven't thought of it before I go not know.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sticky-Paws-destroying-scratching-furniture/dp/B007OWHLSG


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Open the bedroom door


----------



## Jay2-0 (Feb 19, 2017)

My cat did the same but gave up after I put Laminate flooring down Sounds harsh but you could just put the cat in a cage every night. Your peace and health comes before the cat, never forget that.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SpringDance said:


> Open the bedroom door


Yes. Just let them in @Elis . They will learn to sleep at night in time. Provide them with places they can claim as their own in the bedroom. Multi level cat tree, beds on a table same height as your bed, shlves on the wall even.

All the toys in the world don't make up for attention. How much interactive play time are they getting from you every day?

Please don't leave dangling toys around, very dangerous.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Jay2-0 said:


> My cat did the same but gave up after I put Laminate flooring down Sounds harsh but you could just put the cat in a cage every night. Your peace and health comes before the cat, never forget that.


I thought your cat was perfect


----------



## Jay2-0 (Feb 19, 2017)

Cookieandme said:


> I thought your cat was perfect


He's not perfect but he's the best ... I said he USED to do that but now he doesn't  when I first got him he was in need of training but now he's fine


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jay2-0 said:


> Your peace and health comes before the cat, never forget that.


 You take the cat in, you are responsible for that cat's health and well being. But of course I realize you've only said that to stir up trouble. Just want to make sure people realize what bull crap it is.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lorilu said:


> You take the cat in, you are responsible for that cat's health and well being. But of course I realize you've only said that to stir up trouble. Just want to make sure people realize what bull crap it is.


Don't feed the troll


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Jay2-0 said:


> My cat did the same but gave up after I put Laminate flooring down *Sounds harsh but you could just put the cat in a cage every night. Your peace and health comes before the cat, never forget that*.


...........and so speaks the owner of the perfect cat ,not a helpful comment in the slightest


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MilleD said:


> Don't feed the troll


I know. But I wouldn't want anyone to think the people in this forum really think something like that.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lorilu said:


> I know. But I wouldn't want anyone to think the people in this forum really think something like that.


Good point.


----------

